# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Company Name

## Perform Computers

So after a HUGE delay I decide to register my company name. Yes yes I know it should've been done ages ago.

I went to register and told them this is my name that I have been trading with for 4 years odd. I googled around a bit and didn't find another company with my name. So I thought awesome, what are the chances this name will get rejected. Paid R110 and gave them the one name.

2 days later I get an SMS saying, "Sadly your name choice has been rejected".

Son of a .......

So now I have to choose a new company name & inform my clients that the name has been changed, goto the bank etc etc

However, how the hell must I know which name to choose now? Every name I've thought of has been taken by someone when googled.

How do I now decide on a new name? Guidelines? If you choose 4 names and goto register it, must you just hope & pray that the damn names haven't been taken yet or that they get approved? This could take forever and cost me a fortune everytime my application gets rejected.

Can't I just do that shelf company thing where it would be something like ABC Stores 19675543 t/a Perform Computers?

----------


## adrianh

T/A looks really k@k on your documentation

----------


## Perform Computers

Noted.

I'm thinking of choosing a name, and then translating it into Latin. Every damn name I can think of has already been taken when I google it. Somewhere, someone has a name VERY similar or identical to the one I think of.

----------


## pmbguy

IT-Solved

----------

Perform Computers (10-Jul-13)

----------


## Perform Computers

http://www.solved.it/

I give up. How the hell must I choose a name when all have been taken.

----------


## adrianh

Ok, let me give you some serious lateral thinking on my part. 

If we use the 1st letter from your name and the 1st letter from your surname we have JO
...we now combine that with IT and see if we can find a word

The word is: Ajoite

Look it up, it is a mineral; sodium potassium copper aluminium silicate hydroxide.

I think that you can do a lot with this name. Do a bit of research on the mineral and you will see that you can use the colour (blueish green) and its properties in your marketing material. You could even say something like "Guess you never heard of this mineral but bla bla about your business".

----------

Perform Computers (10-Jul-13)

----------


## adrianh

Maybe call it* Ajoite Solutions* and then highlight the *JO* and* IT* in a funky way in your logo.

----------

Perform Computers (10-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy

SOLVED CT

----------


## pmbguy

CT SOLVED

----------


## IanF

Who is your favorite cartoon character play on that eg bugs computer superhero computers

----------

Perform Computers (10-Jul-13)

----------


## Perform Computers

Thank you to all who have replied.

I'll keep you all updated when I register the NEW name.

----------


## pmbguy

IT COP
IT HERO
IT RUNN
IT MIGHTY (lame)
IT SPANK
SPANK IT!
PORN MACHINE REPAIR

----------


## Perform Computers

> SPANK IT!
> PORN MACHINE REPAIR


I'm not in the porn industry pmbguy.

----------


## Petrichor

Not sure if you know, but you can go check if a company name has been registered. Go to http://www.cipro.gov.za/2/home/ and search on the names you are looking for. If it appears, you would not be able to use it.

----------

Cobalt (22-Apr-19), Perform Computers (11-Jul-13)

----------


## vieome

Computer Perform Tech!
Perform PC

----------


## Perform Computers

Weird, when I search for Perform Computers on that site I get 0 results. So why would they reject it then?

----------


## Perform Computers

So here's the reason why Perform Computers was rejected.

http://www.chpc.ac.za/

Apparently my name is too similar to these people.

Question: What tool does CIPRO even use to "check availability" when you submit your requested names? Surely they search SOMEWHERE.

----------


## Dave A

Centre for High Performance Computing
Perform Computers

 :Hmmm:  That's quite a difference, you know.

If that's the only problem, then try approaching them for a letter saying they do not object to your registering "Perform Computers".

----------

Perform Computers (14-Jul-13)

----------


## Perform Computers

Naaa it's ok Dave. For personal reasons I wanted to "start over" anyways. I have a few names which I'm submitting on Monday. & if THESE get rejected then I honestly don't know. ( They're derived from Latin so the chances of them getting rejected are hopefully slim ).

----------


## pmbguy

I have some more names for you, hope you like some of them

Key IT
Doorstep Computers
Verge computers
Threshold IT
Threshold Computers
Frontline IT
Frontline Computers
Armed Computers
Armed IT
IT Prime
Prime IT 
Stronghold Computers
Bastion IT
Bastion Computers
Project IT 
Big Gig IT 
Gorilla IT
Ram Computers
Sage Computers
Wiz IT
IT Wiz
Computer Savvy 
IT Gun 
IT Trigger 
Trigger Computers

----------

Perform Computers (14-Jul-13)

----------


## Perform Computers

Sent my e-mail for my company name choices along with payment to Swiftreg.

Now we wait ...

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Tech IT out

----------


## Perform Computers

I have a question. Whenever my suggested name gets accepted, I then have to pay whatever company R350 odd to go ahead and register the name. CK number, my details and whatnot.

My question...

Can't I deal direct with CIPRO and save on middle-man costs? Or do I have to go through these little companies that do "all the work for you"?

----------


## Dave A

You can deal direct to CIPRO. The trouble is the moment you want to do anything more than the annual return, you have to be a verified user. 

Here is the CIPRO customer verification info page if you want to go that route, but between time and cost I really doubt it's worth it if you are only processing a transaction every now and then.

----------

Perform Computers (18-Jul-13)

----------


## Perform Computers

Thank you Dave

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> The trouble is the moment you want to do anything more than the annual return,


And the annual return system is broken until further notice, and no you cannot send a manual return  :Banghead:

----------


## Perform Computers

> Dear Client This email refers to your registration : Z25401. We have received a reply from your Name Application for your New Pty. The response from the CIPC board was : *Ministro Information Technology* We will continue to process your company with the name of : Ministro Information Technology This next stage takes a few weeks. When your final document arrives we will contact you.


YES! FINALLY!

Now to go ahead with the registration. I know a company that always calls me for little IT problems that I sort out remotely at no cost to them. They also do company registrations. Hopefully they'll give me a huge discount.

Thank you to *everyone* who have given me advice & replied to this thread.

It really is appreciated.

----------


## Cobalt

Just a headsup for anyone wanting to register a company + name for R125-R175 only, FNB's process is a lot simpler than dealing directly with CIPRO. If I'm not mistaken they process your documents within days, not weeks.

----------

